# LOL, new funny signature!



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

What do you think?










-HEYHWA


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks, also I have made a new one just check it out!!!!!

-HEYHWA


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

8)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

That new sig is over our size limits: 

Read the rules here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=508


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll change it.

(I HAVE CHANGED IT AGIN!)

-HEYHWA


----------

